# Bottle collector by accident needs help.



## glassy eyed (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi a couple few years ago I was tearing down an old house in Northern ontario and found about 25 - 35 old bottles , thought they might be worth something so I kept them . I have recently pulled them out and started cleaning them . I know nothing about them so I would appreciate any help with any aspect such as age or value or type etc.  Some do have the seam at the lip and some are not joined at the lip . After reading a lot of posts in this forum I find I'm becoming quiter interested in the collecting or finding of bottles. I didn't know that old farm dumps could reveal such treasure , I have one myself in my own backyard and theres one out in the woods just over there >> . Methinks I will be doing some digging come spring. I'm goiung to post some pics of the bottles I have done some preliminary cleaning of ( haven't applied the tongue burner juice to them yet  need to take a trip to walmart for supplies) .


----------



## glassy eyed (Dec 28, 2004)

some more info and pictures , They seem to be mostly medicinal or bitters bottles I think , There are some with writing embeded in them eg. Pinex ,  Minards Liniment, Burdock Blood Bitters T. millburn company , theres a litte sqwat one with Carters on the bottom . Buckley's I know that one its cough syrop. Several of the flasks have measure ments going up the side, with a stylized 3 then Viii ( Vi on the smaller ones) on the front.  Thanks in advance for any help with this. I'll probably need more help I'm sure.


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Dec 28, 2004)

1st- I think (but not sure, I need a closer look) a D-Patent Coke, which were made from 1938-1951.

 2nd- Probably Sewing machine oil, c.1890-1900.

 3rd. Pharmacy Prescription Medicine, c. 1910-1920.

 4th. Also a pharmacy Prescription Medicine,  C.1890-1900.

 5th. ALSO a pharmacy prescription bottle, c. 1910.

 6th-Probably shoe polish, C. 1910-1930.

 7th- (The small, brown bottle) c. 1925-1940.

 8th- ( The Carters bottle) Carters was an ink ,c. 1910.

 9th (square blue bottle), c. 1925-1940

 10th- (Pinex bottle) Pinex was a throat medicine made in Fort Wayne, Indiana. C. 1890-1900.

 11th- (round blue bottle) c. 1925-1940

 12th- (Minards Liniment bottle) Minards was a medicine that relieved back and muscle aches, muscle pains, and rheumatic pains. It's still made today, but I think it's only available in Canada. c. 1910-1920?

 12th-c. 1910-1925

 The "3" symbol on the pharm bottles is the latin symbol for "ounces", and the roman numerals are how many ounces the bottle contained. (for example, " 3viii" would mean "8 ounces.) 

 Keep up with the bottle collecting. It's an awesome hobby. Be sure to post all your finds!!!![][]


----------



## glassy eyed (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks digger , I must say its fun and quite interesting , I found through some serches of my own tonight that carter's was ink , and I saw a pinex bottle on an Ebay listing  although it had the embossed name on the front  not the sides as mine does. That Coke bottle has the numbers 51 and 52 on the bottom on either side of the diamond symbol which is on a lot of bottle bottoms I notice . Wow Theres so much to learn . It is an awesome hobby I agree . I need to start looking in the dictionary next so I can know what pontil means.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 29, 2004)

G'day and welcome to the forum glassy eyed [] .
 You have found the best spot on the net to get all your bottle info [] ,  looks like you are off to a good start with your collecting too.   Be carefull, it get's very addictive [] .


----------



## idigjars (Dec 29, 2004)

Welcome Glassy Eyed.  Thediggerboy91 has given in depth information for your question.  This is a great forum and so many knowledgable people.  Glad to be here myself.  []


----------



## microtech (Dec 29, 2004)

Welcome to the forum glassyeyed.  I am also completely new to this and really enjoying investigating and learning about old bottles. And YES, this is a wonderful forum!!!  Recently my boyfriend's Mom found about 90 bottles buried under the floor of a barn up in northern pa. She gave them to us and we are in the process of cleaning them ( thanks to advice from this forum we are using "bar keeper's friend"...first soaking them for a few days in a dilution of water and the powder and then cleaning them with the powder using brushes etc. ). It's hard work but very rewarding! There so much to learm...pontils etc. and I find myself on the internet everyday learning a bit more. 
 Thanks again to all of you on this forum!! Your dedication and knowledge is very appreciated!!!
 [][][][]


----------

